
Personality Traits of Entrepreneurs – A Review of Recent Literature - Dowwie
http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Publication%20Files/18-047_b0074a64-5428-479b-8c83-16f2a0e97eb6.pdf#
======
DamonHD
Poor abstract and conclusions IMHO. I learnt nothing from them except "it's
complicated."

